# Keyboard special keys no scancode?

## johnhnh

Hi,

I'm having trouble using the special keys on my INSIGNIA NS-PNK5001-C USB keyboard.

They do not produce any scancode or keycode. In fact, nothing appear when I do "cat /dev/input/eventX" and press them.

This seems to be a driver problem, but I have no idea how to proceed and my search did not give anything.

There is no output in showkey --scancode, scankey, xev or in dmesg

Does someone have experience in this matter? What should I do? I tried compiling all input keyboard modules to no avail

----------

## Ant P.

Are they sending ACPI events?

----------

## johnhnh

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Are they sending ACPI events?

 

No, nothing given by acpi_listen

My integrated keyboard gives all of those (scancode, keycode, acpi event and it can be seen on /dev/input/event)

----------

## Ant P.

Well one other idea... does the USB keyboard show up as more than one device? Not just in /dev/input/, check lsusb too.

----------

